# upcoming schedule



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

the next 5 games for the hornets are @ Wizards, vs Bulls, vs Cavs, @ Raptors, vs Heat. these are certainly all very winnable games and i feel that the hornets need to certainly win 4 out of the 5 in order to stay close to detroit for the 3rd playoff spot. after looking at the last 6 weeks of the hornets schedule, i really think they should have a .800 or .750 win percentage for that stretch when alls said and done. i certainly would hate to see this years efforts go to waste and end up having us lose in a 4-5 seed matchup against milwaukee, especially since this is our last year in the east. so everyone put on their rally caps and get ready for a tight couple of weeks of hornet basketball.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

This team is so inconsistent sometimes. We get a big win against the Pacers and then lose to the Grizz the next night. We need to win those kinds of games to keep fourth place and not let the Bucks catch up. I think shooting has been a problem. It's almost as if Baron has to take over in the second half because we can't hit anything. I think Floyd needs to play Steve Smith more. He definitely will have to come playoff time. We also have a problem holding onto leads, it happend in the Memphis game. We better beat the Wizards tonight, there is no excuse not to.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

We just lost to the Wizards in overtime. We had to come back from 21 in the second half, something that should have never happend. Once Magloire fouled the players started taking jumpers and couldn't hit anything. Wednesday's game against the Bulls is a must win. This is not a good time to go on a losing streak.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Tough loss. I hate to say it, but the next game shouldn't be too hard for the Hornets to win. Cleveland will most likely put up a decent fight. I think they may have a tougher time against them because of the way Cleveland has been playing. It's too hard to tell against Toronto and Miami because they are generally inconsistent, but like you said, both of those should be winnable games.

My prediction for the next 4 (counting loss against Washingon)

Bulls - win
Cavs - loss
Raptors - win
Heat - win

Making them 3-2 during the stretch, which isn't bad.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

We beat the Bulls in OT. It wasn't pretty with Mashburn hitting the game winning three. The next string of games are very winnable. We have to play smarter and play defense the whole game to win consecutively. The Bucks win tonight so every win is important. David Wesley is back and that is great news.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Not exactly the greatest start to the five game swing, losing to Washington and barely nipping the Bulls in OT. However, if they can manage to take the next three (very possible), they'll still wind up 4-1 over the stretch -- pretty solid.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

We have to beat Cleveland tonight. We did not play well the last time we met. The Hornets have to play smarter and our big guys, especailly Brown, can't get into foul trouble. Also, we need to take it inside more and not settle for the jumper. We shoot way too much from the outside sometimes and miss consecutive shots.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

the one positive is if brown gets into foul trouble west can get some good minutes, i just love watchin this guy manhandle people on the boards, especially the offensive end.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> the one positive is if brown gets into foul trouble west can get some good minutes, i just love watchin this guy manhandle people on the boards, especially the offensive end.


We're going to need some scoring from West too. 
Last night's lost hurt. The Greg Anthony and his group made a good point on the Mavs/Spurs pre-game show. They said we have the talent but we are happy where we are and don't mind staying in the middle of the pack. I agree. There are times we are losing and they show a shot of the bench and the guys are laughing. Our team doesn't give 100% effort the whole game. We come in spurts, if we are losing then we shoot our way out of a hole and pick up the defense. I wish we could play solid defense for the whole game and make smart decisons. We have a veteran squad and only one rookie, a four year senior. Floyd and the captains need to motivate the players to play a complete game and compete.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Another bad loss this afternoon. This time to the Raptors. Not a good time to go on a losing streak.:sigh:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

We beat the Heat. Tonight's game against Houston is nationally televised. There aren't many opporunities for us to play on national TV. A win tonight would be big. We can't trail early and if we take the lead we can't let it slip away and let the opposition have a chance to win.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Is this the first time they've been on national TV this year? Because I don't remember seeing them at all. :|


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Preview 

It's gonna be a tough one against the Rockets, who has won their last 3 games. Play tough with Yao down low and slow the perimeter offense down and Hornets should be able to win this one.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ALL3N IV3RS0N</b>!
> Is this the first time they've been on national TV this year? Because I don't remember seeing them at all. :|


this is actually their 4th or 5th game i believe, theres been 1 or 2 others on TNT and a couple on NBA tv. still a horribly low number considering the sixers are getting a game or 2 a week in on average.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> 
> this is actually their 4th or 5th game i believe, theres been 1 or 2 others on TNT and a couple on NBA tv. still a horribly low number considering the sixers are getting a game or 2 a week in on average.


That's because casual NBA fans are more interested in watching Allen Iverson than someone like Baron Davis in action.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh, I don't have NBATV so that's probably has to do with why I haven't seen them.

New Orleans down big with a minute left in the 4th.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Rockets 97, Hornets 86*

Recap 

Looks like the Hornets just couldn't stop Mobley tonight, in the 2nd quarter in particular.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm not surprised we lost this game. Jeff Van Gundy is one heck of a coach. I would have loved to get him instead of Floyd. Too bad we have cheap owners.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

We have two winnable games coming up. Today we play at Miami. By the way we are playing I think it will be close. On Thursday we play Seattle. We need both wins.


----------

